# Some photos of GT-R`s from DragBattle in Krasnoyarsk in this year.Traffik!!!!



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

There was many cars from all cities of Russia...Here`s some gt-r`s...
The winner is black gt-r32 from Vladivostok.

33 vs. handmade 4rom GTS4 GT-R









Coooool









Ekaterinburg Golf 600 bhp









Winner









powrrr









The most powerful car 33 4rom Moskow...Troubles with ECU break their plans









some girls (hope anyone here is under 18  NWS
http://www.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/3339/3339450.jpg 

700bhp Supra









burnout









angarsk 33gt-r vs. vladivostok 32gt-r









final


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice one mate , great photo's .  

Any more ??????

And can you post some times :smokin:


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks...
of course i have more photos but is it interesting for all?

i`m always read this forums, i`ll try to post only if it interesting..

i`ll try to make photos of our 34 v spec and veilside gt-r 32..

here`s some mobilephone shots...baaad quality ((




























sorry for my bad english ))


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Russian girls ehhh  Nice pics but i would remove the nude ones as some of the moderators may have something to say about them.......


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

better than my russian!  Nice pics mate. would like to see some more.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Anything to do with with Skylines is welcomed here


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

more cars or more russian girls?))
moderators of course can cut this photo but it`s an only estetic  

so, you want it-you get it))))

VW under









600 bhp Vankel rx7 vs. gt-r32









park









parade









golf vs. chita`s gt-r32 tuned by Duke









under of Novosibirsk red supra JUNed 2jz









angarsk 33 gt-r









hand made with 10,4 quater









gas&tyres









frp gt-r 4rom Chita









linelock








more








and more









vvvjjjjjjjj









enough?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

no!!!! More, gimme more, and some girls!


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

here`s some video`s
http://www.drag-bitva.ru/video/bitva2005/semifinal-1.mpg
http://www.drag-bitva.ru/video/bitva2005/semifinal-2.mpg
http://www.drag-bitva.ru/video/bitva2005/final.mpg

if it`s trouble rename .mpg to .rar

















NWShttp://racing.omsk.ru/photos/gallery/37/dragbitva.075.jpg
NWShttp://racing.omsk.ru/photos/gallery/37/dragbitva.095.jpg


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

NWS below

http://www.reklama-mama.ru/fototusa/2005/050628121540S463020015.jpg 
http://www.reklama-mama.ru/fototusa/2005/050628121609S463020015.jpg 
http://www.reklama-mama.ru/fototusa/2005/050628121639S463020015.jpg


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

ufff...


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

You're my new best friend


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AWESOME. Proper street drag style weapons, love it.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics mate 
that white r33 looks impressive


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> nice pics mate
> that white r33 looks impressive


it`s may be strongest project car in Europe..
it was delivered on charter 4rom Moskow in Krasnoyarsk..
some basic specs are Hoolinger sequental, Autronik...and many over..


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

awsome pics!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pics, nice to see Skylines being dragged from different parts of the world. Nice


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you all for your replies!!))
GT-R fans everywhere & GT-R`s rulezz everywhere))

SPASIBO


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

yes great pics but you should know better than that.
No nudity.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanx for the pix and flix. Top stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

Abaddon said:


> You're my new best friend



yes me too!  

awesome!!!!!!!!


----------

